# relief valve stuck?



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have posted several times here and I appreciate the responses but I am still having trouble with my L245 lift.
Someone suggested maybe a stuck relief valve. 
How can I check this and how can I unstick if that is he problem.
Also I am wondering if the fast-slow control which is under the seat (and does not work by the way) could cause the problem. 
thanks


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*lift problems*

Is it a front end loader or a 3pt hitch that wont lift?


----------



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

it is 3point hitch that will not lift.
the tractor does not have front end loader.
thanks


----------

